# 20 Gallon High - "Valhalla"



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello All,

I recently set up a new tank, and I thought I would share. It is a 20 gallon high planted tank, basically setup to showcase a pair of German Blue Rams. The Substrate is peat topped with eco-complete. Lighting is a 2x24W T5HO (6700, 10,000K) setup. I use DIY Co2 in this tank. I dose KNO3 (2x/wk) and a micro/trace Mix (1-2x/wk). Temp is kept at 81 and PH usually ~ 6.4. The Vals grow like mad and need to be trimmed 2 times a week. I'm waiting for my Rams to start breeding, the female finally got her pink belly a few weeks ago. 

*Fauna*
2 German Blue Rams (pair)
5 Corydoras (peleteus)
4 Oto Cats
5 (maybe more?) Amano Shrimp.

*Flora*
Vallisneria (obviously)
Red Wendtii Crypts
Narrow leaf swords
Brazilian Pennywort
Anubias Nana

Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think!



 
My male GBR


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow looks good. I want to turn my 30 gallon into a GBR tank. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

that is a beautiful tank, I have always wanted german rams.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking really good, following along. Bravo!


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind comments, here's a picture of my female ram. You can clearly see the pink belly area. I think she may even be pregnant already. They are awesome fish, very personable and basically leave other occupants in the tank alone. We'll see if that changes if/when they begin to hatch fry.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

*DIY CO2 Diffuser*

Back Again;

In my boredom today i created a DIY CO2 diffuser. It's almost more of an in tank reactor, if that's possible? Okay so here's how it works. I took an old sponge filter system I had but never liked and used the sponge end which comes on a frame. I attached this to the intake riser on a Hagen AC powerhead (the smallest one they make). It fits snugly without having to use silicone or any other mechanism to keep it together. Next I punched a hole in the end of the sponge filter and ran my CO2 line directly into the hole in the sponge all the way until the end of the line sat directly under the intake of the power head. Like so: (I'll take better pictures soon but I don't really want to take the whole thing out of the tank again) 




After some trial and error, I realized that I needed some way to control the flow of CO2, as it would constantly try to suck from the bottle. So I inserted a cheap airline control and one way valve to control the pressure within the system. I've found that I can control the amount of CO2 by creating some restriction. This has also seemed to improve the consistency of CO2 delivery. Previously I just ran my CO2 line directly into the intake of a canister filter. This method seems far more efficient. I have been monitoring the pressure in the bottle and it does not seem to be dangerously high or anything. I also kind of figure that as the amount of co2 being produced decreases, I will just be getting air into the system, and won't be in danger of blowing a soda bottle up or anything. I also don't think the power head creates enough suction to take the liquid into the tank, but thats something i'll have to check more on as the bottle runs out of steam. 


Obviously, I don't know how this system will fare, because I just made it, but I thought it was worth sharing in my journal. Let me know what you guys think! Is anyone using a similar method?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice reactor-thingy, I just use marineland powerheads for my diffuser. their head fits an air line very tightly.

If you could add a 20oz bottle inline before the check valves this will eliminate the compressing vacuum.

I run 4 2 liters of brew and one 2 liter for a accumulator then out of that a check valve, then a bubble counter and another check valve.


----------

